# Agnelli e Nedved disperati dopo il rigore finale. Video



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2014)

Guardate Agnelli

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Dov'è il video?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dov'è il video?!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Immagini drammatiche XD


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2014)

godo


----------



## Nicco (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ma dai, per una coppa che vale meno di zero.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Dicembre 2014)

godo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2014)

godo, allegri deve restare a mani vuote


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2014)

i primi 20 secondi sono da sbellicarsi!!!



Nicco ha scritto:


> Ma dai, per una coppa che vale meno di zero.



Non è che i gobbi siano abituati ad alzare *coppe* molto più importanti storicamente....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



Ma gli sceicchi che se la sghignazzano mentre Agnello si dispera?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Commovente


----------



## Hammer (23 Dicembre 2014)

Come godo. Nedved poi, mai sopportato nè come giocatore nè come dirigente.


----------



## gabuz (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ma De Laurentiis che vuole alzare la coppa al posto del capitano non è vergognoso? Mamma mia che personaggio triste


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Come godo. Nedved poi, mai sopportato nè come giocatore nè come dirigente.



tanta spocchia e presunzione solo per aver vinto 2 scudetti cancellati. quindi ha vinto sto piffero in carriera il FENOMENO niedved


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma gli sceicchi che se la sghignazzano mentre Agnello si dispera?



ahahah che perdenti


----------



## prebozzio (24 Dicembre 2014)

Che mentalità. Vincono solo loro in Italia eppure continuano a voler vincere.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



godo ancora. 

vedere gli arabi che li perculano poi non ha prezzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Il meglio è la faccia di Pirlo dopo l'1-1, quanto godo vecchiaccio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma gli sceicchi che se la sghignazzano mentre Agnello si dispera?



Ahahahahah fortissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> tanta spocchia e presunzione solo per aver vinto 2 scudetti cancellati. quindi ha vinto sto piffero in carriera il FENOMENO niedved



E' uno dei giocatori che ho odiato di più, ma non si può negare la sua forza...un vero guerriero (anche se simulava senza dignità) con una grandissima mentalità.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' uno dei giocatori che ho odiato di più, ma non si può negare la sua forza...un vero guerriero (anche se simulava senza dignità) con una grandissima mentalità.



si, ma non sara ricordato per i trofei che ha vinto.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Come godo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2014)

E quando Ceceres era già convinto e ha preso tipo un bastone di ferro e la scagliato giù


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> tanta spocchia e presunzione solo per aver vinto 2 scudetti cancellati. quindi ha vinto sto piffero in carriera il FENOMENO niedved



antipatico come pochi ma per la verità di scudetti ne ha vinti 1 con Lazio 2 con la juve ''regolari'' e 2 revocati (tot 5) più una coppa delle coppe e 1 supercoppa uefa con la Lazio insomma qualcosina l'ha vinta


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>




Quanto mi dispiace


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Dicembre 2014)

La reazione fa morire..L'avevo già vista in diretta.Comunque Nedved era veramente forte e per dirla tutta ha vinto pure un pallone d'oro che non è poco eh...Questo basta e avanza per darsi arie.

Marrone (non sono sicuro che sia lui) mi pare che sia l'unico che se ne frega ahahahah..Mitico!


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> tanta spocchia e presunzione solo per aver vinto 2 scudetti cancellati. quindi ha vinto sto piffero in carriera il FENOMENO niedved



Tre scudetti, uno vinto con la Lazio.


----------



## SlimShady (29 Dicembre 2014)

godo per questi due omuncoli. Nedved e Agnelli rappresentano il tifoso medio juventino. La risata degli sceicchi dopo il rigore sbagliato è l'emblema della figura di palta fatta dalla Juventus a Doha.


----------

